# cruise control NOT WORKING



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello all, nice to be here, i have moved here from jaguar forum because i sold my jag and bought 2005 3.0 TDI phaeton. 

Problem is that cruise control not working, when i press set, or + or - nothing happens, what this grey icon means? 










also my trunk is not working, cannot get opened, and dashboard shows that trunk is opened all the time.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Do you have a VCDS?
You need to scan it, to see the fault code.

The trunk has a wiring problem that many cars develop.
Is the trunk manual or is it opening using hydraulics? 

Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## catkiller_007 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dou you have ACC adaptive cruise control ?


----------



## catkiller_007 (Mar 31, 2018)

If you have it, then you may wanna check connectors to the booster controller (passenger side plenum), mine has a problem with the connectors, clean it add some silicone grease and now it works like new 
But first you have to scan it with VCDS.


Adrian.


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

i believe i have acc, because acc button is on the steering wheel, 

here is the codes that i found,


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

and yes trunk is hydraulic opening, impossible to open damn trunk! getting nervous little. , nothing works!


----------



## catkiller_007 (Mar 31, 2018)

Regarding the trunk, you did you tried to unlock it with your key fob ? It should have a small door for for key insertion in the W badge, rotate right i think, and the use brute force to lift it.

See this one: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9079225-Need-to-get-trunk-lock-unlocked-temporary-fix


----------



## catkiller_007 (Mar 31, 2018)

For the ACC, you can try erase the fault codes, also clean the plastic in the front of the ACC radar, should be in the passenger side bottom of the front bumper. IF the fault came back, check connectors and clean them with contact spray.


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

00472- control module for brake boost - this fault code appears few seconds after erasing it. 

ill be going outside soon, will try to use all my strength to open damn trunk.


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

all car is lifting together, 

i have made short video, please watch what happens


----------



## catkiller_007 (Mar 31, 2018)

It is possible that lock mechanism it's stuck, it may help adding some spray grease or WD40 in the key hole.

Adrian.


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

sprayed all bottle of WD40 everywhere i can, , let's see this morning maybe something changes


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

divxup said:


> all car is lifting together,
> 
> i have made short video, please watch what happens


That is only half way of the turn to unlock, that part needs no force but the other part requires more force. But be careful if it feels completely stuck at the position it reached in the video. A TREMENDOUS task to fix if you break it as the thread linked above shows. And in that thread you can see how the key should be positioned when it have reached the unlock position.

Lennart


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

At first I thought your hinges must be messed up.

I went out and pressed the badge on mine with the keyfob in my pocket and held the trunk closed. My lid raised up the same way. That appears to be normal. I just never noticed it before because I am usually not keeping it from opening when I press the badge. 

You shouldn't be able to stick anything under the edge like that if it's still latched. If it's unlatched you should be able to stick your fingers under there and lift it by hand. 

I would press down on the lid or have your friend sit on it while you turn the key to see if it will unlatch that way. EDIT: (Or as Lennart said, turn the key more.)

If it does unlatch that way, you should be able to pry it open with your hands. 

Don't press the badge when you try that because you don't want the latch trying to work while you are turning the key. 

I wouldn't try to open it electrically at all for now. If the controller needs resetting, you usually still have to open the lid manually.

I didn't see the lights flash when you pressed the badge. 

One guy here got his stuck latch fixed by the dealer resetting something electrically. They reset the controller or something and it magically started working. 

Search the threads. There must be 10 on stuck trunk lids. 

Good luck.

-Eric


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

finally i was able to open this trunk, just lifted much harder like in the video, everything works well now, and about cruise control, i have done everything i can, cleaned brake booster controller contacts, everything looks fine there, 

maybe distronic module can be faulty(right side in the bumper)? here are the codes, after erasing they not disappears










and


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

tomorrow i can get radar from another phaeton with same year










will it have to be coded or adapted??


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

divxup said:


> finally i was able to open this trunk, just lifted much harder like in the video...


Did you do the mini adaptation (lift all the way and press fob then press closing button)?

North American Phaetons didn't get the distance control cruise control so we don't have experience with it. Don't get discouraged. 

Good luck and God Speed.

-Eric


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

divxup said:


> tomorrow i can get radar from another phaeton with same year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t know about the coding, but it need very precise adjustment. The small square in the front of the unit should have a mirror that is used to line it up with laser. They failed to do that correctly on mine with the result that in the highway left lane my car targeted the lorry in the right lane and slowed down. When changing to the right lane it tried to run over the lorry in front of me as the radar aimed to the right of the lane. Quite uncomfortable before the diagnose fell in place.
I think this adjustment is difficult to manage without the laser tool that is combined with the wheel alignment equipment.

Lennart


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

finally have was able to fix cruise control! 

i have removed distance control module and opened it, what i found inside was terrible, aluminium corrosion everywhere, on capacitors and contacts, i have cleaned everything with contact cleaner and cleaned again with compressor, looks like new now, after everything putting back cruise control and distronic function works PERFECTLY.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Good work. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

thx  all the time i was thinking that something is wrong with brake booster controller, looks like not at all, i am amazed how perfectly distronic function works, i love my phaeton even more


----------



## phlover (Jun 2, 2017)

as for your trunk , if the lock opens up its most probably that your wires are broken that is a common problem. you can open it up by using odis and reset the base movement of the trunk than u push it by hand up and solder the wires.


----------

